# Wood for a block.



## kalaeb (Jan 11, 2013)

This is crazy and overly ambitious for me, but I think I would like to make my own knife block. My question is where are you all finding wood, maple, walnut or other? I have tried to big box home stores but am only finding poplar. 

Thanks for any insight, Matt


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 11, 2013)

kalaeb said:


> This is crazy and overly ambitious for me, but I think I would like to make my own knife block. My question is where are you all finding wood, maple, walnut or other? I have tried to big box home stores but am only finding poplar.
> 
> Thanks for any insight, Matt



I have had discussions with Mark over at Burl source about putting together a block using a burl. I'll let you have it if you'd like.


----------



## RRLOVER (Jan 11, 2013)

There has to be someone in SLC that sells hardwood.


----------



## RRLOVER (Jan 11, 2013)

Intermountain wood products SLC


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 12, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> I have had discussions with Mark over at Burl source about putting together a block using a burl. I'll let you have it if you'd like.




Thanks for the offer, I kind of want to build it myself, that way it fits my knives perfect. Besides you are going to need someplace to put all your cool projects.


----------



## swarfrat (Jan 12, 2013)

kalaeb said:


> .... My question is where are you all finding wood, maple, walnut or other? I have tried to big box home stores but ...


Big box retail stores really only sell commonly used building materials, like stuff you use to build generic houses.

You want to find places that sell wood to furniture makers, wood turners and custom builders. Every big town and most small towns have suppliers like these but they don't necessarily have a high profile that's visible to the average person in their daily travels. They're usually found in industrial areas.

Try looking under hardwood in local directories. You can also or ask local cabinet shops or furniture makers where they get their wood. School shop teachers are great resources to ask.

here are a couple that Google popped up:

http://www.macbeath.com/
http://www.highmountainforest.com

You can also search with: http://www.woodfinder.com



sr


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 13, 2013)

Never forget ebay. You can find some pretty sweet large slabs on there.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 13, 2013)

They sell hardwoods and cutting board kits at craft stores. See if you can find a craft store nearby.


----------



## jmforge (Jan 15, 2013)

Matt, you would be looking a "bowl blank" sized hunk of say maple as a MINIMUM size for what you want to do. Length is going to be an issue. You might be able to find some nice boards with flame figure. Remember that the interior ones don't have to look good all over. In the past, i have found full length maple planks with maybe a foot or two of flame on them.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 16, 2013)

I was planning on using Hearne Hardwoods when I was contemplating building a block. I finally commissioned the 35 slot wusthof block that I fixed up and I kind of wish that I had just built my own. My plan was to use cheaper grade wood on the interior and probably highly figured maple on the front, top and side.


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 16, 2013)

I have seen a couple guys make knife blocks using normal-ish woods (poplar, maple) to construct the body of the block.
Then use thin cut fancier woods covering the exterior. 
If you search ebay for guitar top sets you can usually find thin cut book matched wood for around $100. Less for plainer, more for fancier.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 16, 2013)

I was thinking about a maple core block with koa exterior but can't afford the koa I want in the size I need. Also, I probably couldn't lift it anymore when it's full...  But in general, that seems like the most cost efficient way to construct a block with a nice exterior. David used to make them like that, too bad he has given up making blocks. 

Stefan


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 16, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> I have seen a couple guys make knife blocks using normal-ish woods (poplar, maple) to construct the body of the block.
> Then use thin cut fancier woods covering the exterior.
> If you search ebay for guitar top sets you can usually find thin cut book matched wood for around $100. Less for plainer, more for fancier.



This is kind of what I am thinking too.


----------

